

Personal recommendations of GitHub projects - zimbatm
http://gitfm.com/welcome

======
bluetidepro
Exactly what _zimbatm_ said. Why do you need to request to "Update your public
and private repositories (Commits, Issues, etc)." I'm not using the service
until either I know exactly why you need that information/ability or you take
that part of the request off.

------
zimbatm
It would be great if the auth didn't require access to my private repos.

------
goodwink
Seems interesting, definitely not using it unless the access to "Update your
public and private repositories (Commits, Issues, etc)" is remove from the
OAuth, though, that's insane.

------
eranation
Change your auth requests please, as been posted here before
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4619541> I'm not giving you access to my
private repos, no matter how much I want to try this out. (and I do)

------
baali
There is a similar google chrome addon <https://github.com/punchagan/github-
cue>

------
laacz
I think you guys should work on algorithms. Results (at least for me) do not
seem relevant at all.

------
misiti3780
cool idea - but no chance your getting access to my private repos

------
Heliosmaster
why not simply starred repos?

